# What a week.



## PhoebeC (Jan 13, 2011)

A few of you have messaged me asking if im ok, well here we go.

We went last Wednesday for my growth scan and check up, i was 34 and 2 days. Scan went fine, she was doing really well, growth had gone up a little but nothing to worry about.

Went to clinic , i asked for a date for induction so they started to sort that out. Check my belly and everything all ok. Shown them how swollen my feet, legs ankles where and the fact my shoes where starting to cut my feet, which they weren't when i left work 2 hours before. They tested my pee, plus protein 3, not good, blood pressure very high. They gave me the date of 24th 1.40pm, so we where happy, told me they wanted to see me again after the diabetic nurse had seen me, to check my blood pressure again. We thought all was ok.



Went to see Nurse, told her about all the crazy hypos and the fact i was still needing to drop my insulin, more and more every day. She got the consultant in again, and they said that i needed to keep an eye on it and that i shouldn't go back to pre-pregnancy amounts when i have had the baby, they wrote this done in my notes.

We went back to the waiting room and where told they where keeping me in for check ups, and that it could be pre-eclampsia and if it was they would have to induce me.



They took me up the the maternity ward, and where checking bp and blood sugars every few hours, lots of blood tests. I started to feel pretty rough. High bp, and pulse, lots of meds to try and sort them out. I got no sleep. They sent nathaniel home at 9, so it was hell on my own.

They moved me across to labour ward about 7 am Thursday, man i was scared. They put me in a hugh room, a high dependency room, i didnt leave it until sunday i think. the doctor cam about 8ish and said i would need to be induced. They put me on sliding scale, and cofactor. They werent letting me eat or take fluids, incase i needed a section. I couldnt get out of bed. and didnt until the sunday, and then only in a chair. Steroids for her lungs.



I cant really remember now which day is which or what happened. I had about 9 different drips/machines plugged into me. It took a while for the first induction pessuary to work, so they gave me another one later on in the day, and that didnt do to much, they put me on a drip to speed up contractions which started them off, they really where starting to worry/hurry it up. My whole body was swollen, my legs where as big as my waist, with the bump. Blood pressure crazy even with the drips and stuff. Think it was friday at this point. I dont even know if i knew what day it was then.



Nathaniel and my mum could stay with me the whole time, so they did. My mum was amazing, she kept massaging my legs. God i love her more than ever. And now im crying.



I was so tired by this point as i hadnt had any sleep since tuesday night, and i had been at work on the wednesday.



They examined me and the Dr was shocked i was swollen down there too, and she said its the worse she had ever seen, and that the baby might not even be able to get out. And a section might be needed as it might not be possible. Think friday morning i was about 3 cm, that must have been when they started the contraction drip. I was in lots of pain . Gas and air really helpful. When i got to about 5 cm in the afternoon, they asked if i wanted a epidural, and i was worried id loose all feelings down below. He said i would still be able to feel to push, that it would just take the pain away. The dr that did it was amazing, i could hardly sit up it killed to do so, but i did just so he could do it. And boy was it worth it, it helped so much. I dont even know when i started to get contractions, i do know Nathaniel was falling asleep watching the simpsons on 4, so about 5ish, haha. I do love him.





They had to pin pop my vagina to get the fluid out because it was so swollen there would have been no way she would have gotten out, took them more than half an hour, it didnt feel too painful it was just like somebody doing cross stitch down there haha. she had a big needle thing pointy thing. Its scaring me now, didnt then.  And now it bloody hurts.



After this they got closer and closer together, i was 9 and half cm so they said it was fine for me to start pushing. Think i only pushed for 30mins maybe.



Just before this point, my dad arrives in warrington from london he had drove down, after my aunt had explained to him what pre-eclampsia is. Nathaniel askes the midwife if he could just come and see me for ten mins, so my dad was there, he was crying, i have never seen him cry and that made me start so i couldnt look at him. He told me he loved me aswell which is wonderful but i was abit busy to be able to cry. (crying again now) While he was there i said i needed to push, so i started and they let him stay.



I had Nathaniel and my mum and dad, they spilt up when i was 8. Its mad, and i think quite beautiful that he was there, me and dad both owe nathaniel for that i think.



They had to use the forceps to get her head out because of the swelling.



They told me earlier that she would need to go to neo natal and stay in till her due date, so we where ready for that.



Once her head was out i got her out in one huge push, i thought id die, honestly i did. They past her straight to me for a cuddle and i held her for a few mins, they took her off and checked her over, i got to hold her again, she was already so beautiful, lots of black hair on her head. Looks just like her daddy. Nathaniel got to hold her and then my mum and dad, very quickly and they took her away, i didn't think we would have so long. (crying lots now).



I had 3 people down below working, stitches and the placenta they where busy for at least another half an hour, i think they gave me an injection for that. not sure cant remember anything after that. Not sure if it will ever come back to me, not sure if i want it to.




Shes doing so well, she was in a incubator the first night, then on a heat mat, they took her off the heat mat monday might. No problems with breathing. She had a bit of jaundice on Sunday but thats all ok now, they just had her under a blue light for a day. She just needs to get the hang on eating, shes a bit lazy and likes it through a drip, but shes doing better and better everyday, and only didnt finish her bottles yesterday because they took the amount up. They are so please with her and said she could be out in 2 weeks.

I did miss not having her when i was on the maternity ward, where other people have there babies but i know its for her own good, and they are amazing.



My diabetes is a mess, and i havent been able to express as much as i have wanted to because i was so poorly afterwards, but its better being at home, easyier to get everything sorted.



Bit weird being home without her but we have loads left to sort as we werent ready.



I think thats it.


Oh and the good bits. She was born at 8.32 on friday 7th Jan, weighing 6lb4. 

And we have called her Jemima Campbell 

When i work out how to upload photos i will do. 

Not sure if this link will work, worth a try http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7927199&l=07c2626a34&id=734815090.


----------



## margie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh Phoebe - it sounds like a nightmare (though you got your happy ending), so sorry you had to go through all that. I started to get concerned in your story when I heard the hypos mentioned - there have been threads on that before.

Nathaniel sounds like he was a star, and congratulations to the two of you on baby Jemima.  As she will be in the hospital for a couple of weeks you will have everything at home sorted when she gets there. 

Make sure you get plenty of rest before Jemima comes home - you need it to recover from what you went through.


----------



## mmackay20040 (Jan 13, 2011)

Phoebe, 

Firstly, a HUGE Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful daughter!! The link to the photo worked and she's gorgeous! 

What a journey you had.....  I can't comment as I'm currently expecting my first but it seems to have been very intense, very stressful and very scary.  I hope you're very proud of yourself for all your hard work and effort.  

I hope you get a good chance to recover and get back to full strength.  

All the very best and give Jemima a wee cuddle from me! 

take care and very very well done.  

M xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow phoebe you have been through such a lot in such a short space of time! So glad to hear you and baby are well though after all that. You made me feel very tearful through that, you must be so relieved to have her out safetly (tummy not hospital) I'm surprised they let you go home without her though usually they like to keep you in until baby is ready to go home.  Such a beautiful name and quite a tiny baby for a diabetic but she was a couple of weeks early  

I hope she is home soon and that you recover quickly so you can enjoy your new bundle of joy. I look forward to photos  xx

p.s Forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2011)

Huge congratulations to you and all your family Phoebe, I'm all choked up at your story! What a week indeed! Wishing you all the best that you quickly return to full strength and that you are all able to enjoy the wonderful new adventure with precious Jemima!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh Phoebe, many many congratulations!! So pleased for you that she's here and doing well.

So sorry the birth was so traumatic - sounds very scary. But at least she's here & healthy.

Hope you get her home soon to enjoy the first few weeks with your beautiful baby girl


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2011)

wow phoebe wat a story a big congrats and welcome into the world Jemima x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow.

Congratulations and here's hoping you're back up to full strength in no time.

M


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2011)

....and breathe ! 

Huge congrats to you all.

Rob and Sarah


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh Phoebe many congratulations - made me cry. 

Welcome to the world jemima lovely name xxx


----------



## Donald (Jan 13, 2011)

Phoebe many congratulations and jemima will be home soon .Hope you will be back to full strength soon.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 13, 2011)

congratulations!!!!!!!! shes gorgeous and you prob agree sooo worth it! sorry your birth wasnt exactly straightforward but im pleased you managed to have a vaginal birth and not c section xxxx


----------



## Fandange (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Pheobe,

your story made me cry! You are so brave, thanks for sharing! Not everyone is interested in birth stories, but I am always happy to hear them (secretly I would love to be a Midwife or Doula).

Congratualtions on becoming a Mum! Make sure you get as much rest as you can now, because the next 18 years might be a little surreal......

And welcome to the world, little Jemima. What an entrance!!!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, what a story, I only realised half way through that there might be a baby at the end of it all...............

Congratulations to you all..........


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah Pheobe I'm so glad your lovely little baby is okay, you must be the proudest parents in the world right now. It's scary when things go wrong, but Congratulations and best wishes to you all  and a little kiss for Jemima x Sheena


----------



## rachelha (Jan 13, 2011)

Omg, what a time you had of it.  So glad there was happy ending.  Congratulations on jemima's birth.  I hope you get to bringbher home with you soon.


----------



## beckyp (Jan 13, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*

Your story has reduced me to tears...I was starting to wonder if something like this had happened when I'd not heard back from you...and now realise that you were busy giving birth!  It sounded very scary but you have come across as a very strong lady...a perfect Mum!

Jemima is such a beautiful name for a beautiful little girl.  I'm so pleased that things have worked out.  She'll be home in no time so you'd better make the most of a decent night's kip because they'll go out the window once she's home!

Congratulations again.  I'm so happy for you.  

Becky


----------



## Estellaa (Jan 13, 2011)

woah, how very brave you are 
the lil one is very cute and imma very happy for you.
hope she is home very soon and that you get you're diabetes back on track!
well done


----------



## shiv (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I'm in tears too!

Sorry to hear the birth was so traumatic. I hope you are recovering well, it sounds like you are in good hands with Nathaniel and your parents!!

Jemima is a beautiful name, and a beautiful baby!! Congratulations!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 13, 2011)

You all made me cry (again, blaming the hormones)

Im doing great today, a sleep in my own bed, food i can choose myself. Good size meals, not those tiny things they call meals. And i havent had a hypo today, its like the first time in weeks 

Im trying to reply to what you have all said but i cry more haha.

Shes doing so well, eating more everyday.Nothing wrong with her shes just lazy,  she would rather eat through the tube in her nose than put in the work herself. I made a fat lazy baby haha.

Suagrfreerach i cant belive it myself, until she came out i thought id have to had one. But i did it. I think a normal worry free labour would be easy

And i can honeslty say I will never do it again. One baby, and having to go through all that is to much to do twice.

If your doing it now, or want to in the future do it, but 2 is crazy haha 

Oh and the silly interent in hospital wouldnt let me on here, i was gutted, i needed you guys but i couldnt get to you.
I love you all. xxx


----------



## tracey w (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow Phoebe what a story, you are so brave and strong going through all that.

congratulations on your beautiful baby im sure she is so so worth it all, well done to you and you hubby, xxxxx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2011)

So happy for you Phoebe  You need to change your signature!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> So happy for you Phoebe  You need to change your signature!



Yey!

Will have to again soon, 5 years on 23rd. xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations Phoebe and Nathanial

By you have had a traumatic time haven't you. But well worth it when you have your beautiful baby girl in your arms. 

It was so nice to read about your mum and dad being there at the birth of there granddaughter I am sure she will hold an extra special place in there hearts. I have looked at the photo on facebook she is a beautiful baby with a beautiful name.


----------



## Persil (Jan 13, 2011)

Huge congratulations to you and Nathanial (and the rest of your family, of course!!) You're story made me cry, but I'm so happy that you are all okay!! I look forward to seeing more pictures 

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 13, 2011)

Well done and huge congratulations hun  your little was a really good weight for you only being 34 weeks  I had a peek at ur pics and she really is gorgeous! 

You sound as though you have been through it all so I hope while your waiting for her to be home with you that ur able to get organised and try to recover (special care baby unit is the best place for her to be) and I was only seperated from grace for a week it was so hard! but you can be confident those scbu midwives know there stuff 

Congratulations again hun  xxxxx


----------



## cazscot (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Nathanial  xxx.  You have had such a traumatic time but you have your beautiful daughter.  PS Jemima is a beautiful name .


----------



## Akasha (Jan 14, 2011)

A bit late. but congrats! 
From reading all your posts, you have had a hell of a pregnancy, but you now have a beautiful daughter. 
Again, congrats


----------



## shirl (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow Pheobe what an ordeal! Do hope you all go from strength to strength, take care and welcome into the big wide world Jemima (love the name)

love Shirl


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 14, 2011)

PhoebeC said:


> You all made me cry (again, blaming the hormones)
> 
> Im doing great today, a sleep in my own bed, food i can choose myself. Good size meals, not those tiny things they call meals. And i havent had a hypo today, its like the first time in weeks
> 
> ...



I have to agree about the hospital food. I said the same thing as you one is enough after all the stress of diabetic pregnancy. I've only just come around to the idea that I might do it again in a few years xx


----------



## alisonz (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow what a trauma for you all. Congratulations to you all too. Just had a look at the picture she's gorgeous. Well done hunny xxxx


----------



## KateR (Jan 14, 2011)

Congratulations. What a beautiful baby. I was in tears too!


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 14, 2011)

wow congratulation  i did not know how to feel for you when i was reading your story i think a c section would have been a lot easier, lovely name  and enjoy your little girl and dont get too upset about the breast feeding if your diabetes is up and down


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 14, 2011)

Emmal31 said:


> I have to agree about the hospital food. I said the same thing as you one is enough after all the stress of diabetic pregnancy. I've only just come around to the idea that I might do it again in a few years xx



Oh i really couldnt do it again, not in 1000 years haha.

grahams mum i know it would have been easyier but i did it, and am really proud i did. And this breast feeding is worth a try i think at least. I dont like how they feel full to pop all the time haha but its getting better.

xxx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 14, 2011)

PhoebeC said:


> A few of you have messaged me asking if im ok, well here we go.
> 
> We went last Wednesday for my growth scan and check up, i was 34 and 2 days. Scan went fine, she was doing really well, growth had gone up a little but nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...



Phoebe I can't get facebook  Sheena x


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry I'm late Phoebe, Tinternet access has blown up so sharing the frustration.

But now can add: CONGRATULATIONS!  

Not surprised you were in tears writing it; just try to imagine the faces of all of us, up and down the country, reading it.  

What a massive struggle, brilliantly vivid in the telling, and what a beautiful ending. You must be very, very proud to have come through all that, and very very proud of your daughter. 

Hope you're not too tired or uncomfortable and things begin to feel a bit more normal soon.  You've got twenty years or so to decide if you ever do want to go through it again, but can completely comprehend your feelings on the subject after all of that!  

Thinking of you: keep updating us

Lizzie


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Jan 15, 2011)

OMG Phoebe! What a story. I haven't been on the internet for a few days so I have missed out on all of this but I have been thinking about you alot recently as your were only a week ahead of me. Pre eclampsia is a scary thing and it can happen so quickly too. 
I can't believe you have your baby already, it's amazing! and it sounds like Jemima is doing really well. Don't worry too much about her feeding, I don't know if you remember but i'm a SCBU nurse and I very often see babies of 34 weeks who are slow to take thier bottles and prefer the tube but this is just because the sucking reflex isn't properly developed until after 34 weeks so she just needs some practice. It's amazing to see as one day they just get the hang of it and then there is no looking back 
Congratulations!!!!! and wow I still can't believe it - well done xxxxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 15, 2011)

Strawberrygirl said:


> OMG Phoebe! What a story. I haven't been on the internet for a few days so I have missed out on all of this but I have been thinking about you alot recently as your were only a week ahead of me. Pre eclampsia is a scary thing and it can happen so quickly too.
> I can't believe you have your baby already, it's amazing! and it sounds like Jemima is doing really well. Don't worry too much about her feeding, I don't know if you remember but i'm a SCBU nurse and I very often see babies of 34 weeks who are slow to take thier bottles and prefer the tube but this is just because the sucking reflex isn't properly developed until after 34 weeks so she just needs some practice. It's amazing to see as one day they just get the hang of it and then there is no looking back
> Congratulations!!!!! and wow I still can't believe it - well done xxxxx



Shes getting better everyday think shes up to 71ml now and taking most of it by bottle. Shes even demanding it now, and shes putting weight on, said she could be home in two weeks.
Im so proud of her.

Strawberrygirl make sure you get lots of rest, you really will need every bit of energy you can get.

Lizzie im getting there, its great being home i can get some sleep and eat real food. Body slowly getting back to normal. 

Thank you all again your all so supportive  xx


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 15, 2011)

Lots of congratulations Phoebe  xxxx


----------



## bev (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Phoebe,
CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL. Sorry I am late with this - I dont often read the pregnancy section - perhaps we should have a seperate birth section. Jemima is just beautiful and it sounds like she is getting stronger by the day.Bev


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 16, 2011)

Well done, I'm so pleased you story has a happy ending as it sounds quite traumatic in the middle!

Hope she is able to come home soon,  xxx


----------



## allisonb (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Phoebe

Many, many congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl and well done for staying strong through such an ordeal.  I'm sure she'll be home very very soon.  Enjoy every moment x


----------



## ruthelliot (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations. So glad she's here safe and sound and hope it doesn't take you too long to feel vaguely human again! Pre-eclampsia is horrible enough on its own - I can only imagine how much worse when complicated with diabetes but I'm sure she's worth it all. x


----------



## Laura22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratultions Phoebe and welcome to the world Jemima! She is gorgeous hun.

Sorry it was a complicated birth but you get to have her in your life forever now. xx


----------



## newbs (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG, what an ordeal for you to have to go through!  I am amazed that they didn't do a c-section and that you managed to give birth naturally when you were so poorly, well done you!  Congratulations on the birth of little Jemima, glad you are both safe and sound and look forward to seeing a pic.


----------

